# [Finnish NR] 4.81 Clock Single - Niko Ronkainen



## Ronxu (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice! And the first time I see you reacting to a good solve


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 19, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice! And the first time I see you reacting to a good solve



Heh. I got a bit excited after failing at singles so often for so long


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 19, 2016)

whew lad


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 19, 2016)

awesome work, seems like sub 5 is becoming what sub 6 was back in like 2013/early 2014... need to get in on this


----------



## Username (Jun 19, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> seems like sub 5 is becoming what sub 6 was back in like 2013



Niko got 3rd in the world with a sub6 in 2013, now he got 3rd with a sub5. Statement is accurate


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 20, 2016)

Username said:


> Niko got 3rd in the world with a sub6 in 2013, now he got 3rd with a sub5. Statement is accurate



ok cool that means i'm due to get one at uk champs 2017


----------

